# INIZ Sold



## DomainBop (Oct 8, 2014)

Iniz has been sold according to a thread on LET and the sale was confirmed by Patrick in a post on that thread.




> I (Patrick) no longer _own_ INIZ and the sub brands. Some of you may know I got promotion at my work place which now takes most of my time. I have met the new owner personally and he also brought a long a accountant so he certainly has the funds to keep growing INIZ as I would've loved to (~1-2 hour away from myself)
> 
> I will still be around for at least another 6 - 12 months on a on/off basis and will probably still handle posting around here for the time being. I am getting at a stage of my life where I need to look into the future.
> 
> I believe they are now recruiting several new staff to cover the response times that have been slow according to the Kayako response time reports and they are already preparing themselves for the new VAT rules so you know you will be kept in good hands and someone with a lot of cash. Email should be sent out once everything has been completed.



 http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/35691/changes-on-iniz-direction

new owner: Zeniva Limited (company formed on October 1st): https://www.opencompany.co.uk/company/09243303/zeniva-limited


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 8, 2014)

I for one welcome our new overlords.

Also, I never did purchase an INIZ, so I don't have any stake in it, but knowing Patrick I trust that his customers are in good hand.  

Congrats to Patrick for getting promoted as well!


----------



## D. Strout (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope this is for the best. I have two VMs with Iniz, both of which I just want working and not to have to worry about much. If I suddenly start getting e-mails about servers being moved or VMs being moved on to "new and improved" hardware (like, in Buffalo), I. will. be. PISSED.

Sorry, rant over. I've just seen shit like that before, and any time I see funny business in New York, I get worried.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 8, 2014)

Congrats on your promotion and kudos for your handover.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 8, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I hope this is for the best. I have two VMs with Iniz, both of which I just want working and not to have to worry about much. If I suddenly start getting e-mails about servers being moved or VMs being moved on to "new and improved" hardware (like, in Buffalo), I. will. be. PISSED.
> 
> Sorry, rant over. I've just seen shit like that before, and any time I see funny business in New York, I get worried.


We have contracts everywhere that'll be transferred so I can assure you won't be moved out to a ghetto place!

I'll be around for at least 6 months, if not more to continue giving guidance where required. I just don't have a lot of time and want to get my life back on track. I sold to someone who has played a part with us before at StormVZ and knowing where he lives and being able to physically visit him has given be confidence he won't pull some nasty strings and you should also notice improvements within a few weeks to ticket response times etc.


----------



## drmike (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr Kishan Tank

Type

Director

Residence

United Kingdom

Nationality

British

Date of Birth

September 1995



Occupation

Company Director

Status

Current

Appointed

1 October 2014


Address

145-157 St John Street
London
EC1V 4PW


So an Indian fellow by name, with British citizenship, who is 19 years old.....

Same Kishan T as....?????

http://lowendbox.com/blog/5ite-7-256mb-openvz-vps-in-germany-exclusive-offer/

5ite.com

http://www.netbuilders.org/web-hosting/my-5ite-com-review-highly-recommended-22233.html

Breezehost

http://lowendbox.com/blog/breezehost-2-98-256mb-openvz-vps/


----------



## Leyton (Oct 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Mr Kishan Tank
> 
> Type Director Residence United Kingdom Nationality British Date of Birth September 1995 Occupation Company Director Status Current Appointed 1 October 2014
> Address
> ...


I'm fairly sure Breezehost was something run by Ravneet at Hostech Support. I recall some thread on LET about DataShack that got a little out of hand.

Edit: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/8348/


----------



## drmike (Oct 8, 2014)

Kishan has to just be a human condom in this "deal".

Iniz is parked on what? 19k IPs???? Semi recent allocations and all if I recall properly.   Even at $4 per = $76k value in IPs alone.

Count me as ummm suspicious about this deal, unless Kishan has other pretty successful companies or parents with silly money.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 8, 2014)

I see nothing dodgy here.


What's with the constant shit stirring and digging? I don't get it.


I find these derogatory posts quite disappointing.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> So an Indian fellow by name, with British citizenship, who is 19 years old.....


He is born and bred British.

I wanted to get everything off my chest, I know others who either wouldn't have wanted some of the hardware or colo contracts which would mean I would end up wasting money and kept paying for those without a single use. It's certainly not small money, we have just over 31k IPs with ARIN. However I did not sell those at market value. I probably could have kept the IPs and have made more in a few years time but I would rather concentrate on other things offline. 

As I said it's not small money, it is being financed over a term but that's something for internal discussion.


----------



## drmike (Oct 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Kishan has to just be a human condom in this "deal".
> 
> Iniz is parked on what? 19k IPs???? Semi recent allocations and all if I recall properly.   Even at $4 per = $76k value in IPs alone.
> 
> Count me as ummm suspicious about this deal, unless Kishan has other pretty successful companies or parents with silly money.


Okay well, I'll buy that @Patrick.   I give you credit for being forthcoming post event.  Long term deal, so new lad doesn't own it and it isn't truly sold per se until the payments are completed.

31k IPs is quite a bit... ho hum...



MartinD said:


> What's with the constant shit stirring and digging? I don't get it.


Nature of the industry @MartinD.  Iniz wasn't a small visibility player (i.e. top of quarterlies, quality perception, general popularity).  

For such a company to magically go to someone else, especially a person who has ummm prior blahs and gotchas meh, people should take notice and compare notes.

Again like always, it is about the customers and who owns what, who is inside their servers, who is peaking at their junk.  I would hope you get that.


----------



## serverian (Oct 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Even at $4 per = $76k value in IPs alone.


Who is selling IPs for $4/each? Arrange a meeting for me with them and I'll give you a wedding ring.


----------



## lbft (Oct 9, 2014)

drmike said:


> So an Indian fellow by name, with British citizenship, who is 19 years old.....


I really hope you didn't just imply that someone couldn't be both British and of Indian background, because that would be quite offensive.


----------



## drmike (Oct 9, 2014)

serverian said:


> Who is selling IPs for $4/each? Arrange a meeting for me with them and I'll give you a wedding ring.


No one is selling IPs for $4 each.  We both know that.  I was being, ah nice.

Let's be more realistic.

1 IP = $10.

31k IPs @ $10 = $310,000 - % discount.

IPs for the ASN are in Vivid whatever in Delaware and unsure what entity actually was sold, dealed, transferred.

There was allocation for his ASN in the past week I do believe.

Smells funny to me.


----------



## William (Oct 9, 2014)

7$ are far more realistic.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 9, 2014)

I am getting spliss while reading you hair-splitting IP prices... ;-)


----------



## drmike (Oct 9, 2014)

$4-10 x 31k = you do the math.... That's a ton of cash.  No one today lets that just walk out the door for LET deal money.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 9, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I see nothing dodgy here.
> 
> What's with the constant shit stirring and digging? I don't get it.
> 
> I find these derogatory posts quite disappointing.


Forgive us if the high rate of turnvers/sell-offs that go south has left a sour taste in our mouths and made us (rightfully) suspicious


----------



## BrianHarrison (Oct 9, 2014)

William said:


> 7$ are far more realistic.


That's on the very low end. Perhaps if you bought a /15  (131,072 IPs) could you secure a rate like that ( http://ipv4marketgroup.com/broker-services/buy/ ).

Back in 2011, well before IPv4 exhaustion, Microsoft paid $11.25 per IP on a purchase of 666,624 IPs ( http://www.networkworld.com/article/2228854/microsoft-subnet/microsoft-pays-nortel--7-5-million-for-ipv4-addresses.html ).


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 11, 2014)

BrianHarrison said:


> That's on the very low end. Perhaps if you bought a /15 (131,072 IPs) could you secure a rate like that ( http://ipv4marketgroup.com/broker-services/buy/ ).
> 
> 
> Back in 2011, well before IPv4 exhaustion, Microsoft paid $11.25 per IP on a purchase of 666,624 IPs ( http://www.networkworld.com/article/2228854/microsoft-subnet/microsoft-pays-nortel--7-5-million-for-ipv4-addresses.html ).


Microsoft also said woman shouldn't ask for a pay rise


----------



## William (Oct 16, 2014)

BrianHarrison said:


> That's on the very low end. Perhaps if you bought a /15  (131,072 IPs) could you secure a rate like that ( http://ipv4marketgroup.com/broker-services/buy/ ).
> 
> Back in 2011, well before IPv4 exhaustion, Microsoft paid $11.25 per IP on a purchase of 666,624 IPs ( http://www.networkworld.com/article/2228854/microsoft-subnet/microsoft-pays-nortel--7-5-million-for-ipv4-addresses.html ).


No, 7$ is very reasonable even for a /20. You don't buy IPs from brokers if you are serious.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 16, 2014)

The Microsoft sale is what set market prices actually.

If MS had paid say, $2/IP, then market values would be a buck or so per IP.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 24, 2014)

Taking a second to click on the verification email that ICANN/registrars send out prevents things like this...



> Nameserver records returned by the parent servers are:
> 
> ns1.verification-hold.suspended-domain.com.   ['74.54.206.181']   [TTL=172800]
> ns2.verification-hold.suspended-domain.com.   ['67.15.184.90']   [TTL=172800]


----------



## rds100 (Oct 24, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Taking a second to click on the verification email that ICANN/registrars send out prevents things like this...


Well, i and other people never click on links in emails.


----------



## drmike (Oct 24, 2014)

So now INIZ has temporarily lost their domain... geez... What's next?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> So now INIZ has temporarily lost their domain... geez... What's next?


He verified it now so the suspension only lasted a few hours and the site will be accessible when the DNS propagates.  The contact info was changed on October 8th and the new ICANN rules require verification within 15 days whenever any contact info is changed, hence the domain suspension at midnight.



> Well, i and other people never click on links in emails.


UK2 (where the Iniz domain is registered) currently has 62,301 other people with suspended domains who didn't click on the verification links.  This is one time when you should click on a link.

*edited to add:* I just noticed the Iniz website and my SmokePing server (a VIA Nano) are neighbors (same /24).


----------

